# Southern California Vizla Owners!



## Grangeristhename

Hello all!
I am planning to buy a Vizsla puppy. I am located in Southern California. Recommend me some Breeders please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## kellygh

scvizsla.com is the web address to the South Coast Vizsla Club. There are several Vizsla clubs in California. Someone involved with that club should be able to provide you with names of reputable breeders; in addition, most clubs are involved with rescues as well. A rescue may be an option for you; however, if you are a 1st time owner or are set on a puppy, then I would stick with reputable breeders. I'm not from CA, so I don't have any specific names, but a google search may lead you to some names also. Good Luck


----------



## ChukarDog

I got mine form MudBone Vizsla in San Diego.
Dave Awbrey.
[email protected]
Good trial and Hunt background. I think he has a litter coming soon.


----------



## Grangeristhename

How soon? 
When did you get your puppy?
Do you use yours to hunt and point? or more for hiking/other non-hunting things?


----------



## ChukarDog

I will be using her to hunt. He has good hunting lines. That isn't important if you are just looking for a companion. It's if you are looking for a hunting dog and it comes from someone that doesn't breed hunting dogs it becomes a porblem. I have a friend who sent him a deposit a month or two ago, so the pups should be here in the spring? Give him a call. Really nice guy. 
760-789-1175


----------



## bamcisman

there are several in socal. Karen Lake is a very helpful lady and has great dogs. She JUST had a litter though. She will recommend a good breeder to you

http://moonlightvizslas.com/


----------



## moonlightviz

An excellent way to find a reputable and responsible breeder is to contact your local Vizsla Club for a breeder referral; you can find a list of clubs on the Vizsla Club of America (VCA) website: http://vcaweb.org/clubs/clubs.shtml

Another helpful link: "A Dozen Simple Ways to Know if You are Dealing with a Reputable Breeder" link:
http://speakingforspot.com/blog/201...ain-you-are-working-with-a-reputable-breeder/

Good luck.


----------



## carolinej1

If you are getting the dog as a pet (not for hunting), I highly recommend Rusty Dog Ranch.


----------



## threefsh

carolinej1 said:


> If you are getting the dog as a pet (not for hunting), I highly recommend Rusty Dog Ranch.


Our Riley girl is from RDR and she is an excellent little hunter. I know she sells them as pets, but they definitely have strong hunting lineage.


----------



## carolinej1

yes that is true


----------



## carolinej1

Talk to Dave at MudBone - that is who my husband said Julie at Rusty Dog Ranch said to go to for hunter dogs (and were going to have a litter sooner than RDR...)


----------



## MilesMom

Miles is from Rusty Dog Ranch as well and he is an excellent hunter. We have never done formal training, but he points and has brought us a few gifts from outside. We hide treats in the house at night and he "hunts" for them to keep him occupied. With real training I bet he would be great.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

If you PM me privately I can discuss with you a breeding that took place two weeks ago. Forum ettiquette dictates I not promote this breeding on the site.

Ken


----------

